# [cups] Impossible de copier le fichier PPD (résolu)

## chipsterjulien

J'ai un gros problème avec cups.

J'essaie d'installer mon imprimante avec un navigateur sur port 631 mais au moment de copier le fichier ppd au bon endroit il me retourne cette erreur :

```
Impossible de copier le fichier PPD !
```

J'avais trouvé un poste du m^eme style : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560471-highlight-cups+ppd.html et j'ai donc installé la dernière version de cups en mettant cups dans mon /etc/portage/package.keywords. Ensuite j'ai relancé cupsd recommencé la manipulation mais toujours la m^eme erreur :'(   :Question: 

J'ai suivi ce qu'il y avait sur le post mais ça n'a rien changé comme la première foisLast edited by chipsterjulien on Sat Aug 04, 2007 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Untux

Salut ! Et celui là : Unable to copy PPD file ? Google est ton ami. Pour rappel : il est possible de limiter une recherche google à un site. Par exemple 

```
cups "Unable to copy PPD file" site:forums.gentoo.org
```

... limite la recherche au serveur forums.gentoo.org et donne le lien ci-dessus comme premier résultat ;)

----------

## Poch

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Salut ! Et celui là : Unable to copy PPD file ? Google est ton ami. Pour rappel : il est possible de limiter une recherche google à un site. Par exemple 
> 
> ```
> cups "Unable to copy PPD file" site:forums.gentoo.org
> ```
> ...

 

Euh... Il existe même une fonction de recherche sur le forum   :Wink:  c'est encore plus simple/rapide/précis...

----------

## geekounet

 *Poch wrote:*   

>  *tutux wrote:*   Salut ! Et celui là : Unable to copy PPD file ? Google est ton ami. Pour rappel : il est possible de limiter une recherche google à un site. Par exemple 
> 
> ```
> cups "Unable to copy PPD file" site:forums.gentoo.org
> ```
> ...

 

Non, la fonction de recherche du forum filtre trop, passer par google donne de meilleurs résultats  :Smile: 

----------

## Poch

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Poch wrote:*    *tutux wrote:*   Salut ! Et celui là : Unable to copy PPD file ? Google est ton ami. Pour rappel : il est possible de limiter une recherche google à un site. Par exemple 
> 
> ```
> cups "Unable to copy PPD file" site:forums.gentoo.org
> ```
> ...

 

méuuuuh... En plus c'est vrai que j'ai déja remarqué qu'elle était pas terrible la recherche...

Bon j'ai encore perdu une occasion de me taire   :Very Happy: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

Pour la fonction recherche j'avais bien cherché mais ... je n'avais pas trouvé car visiblement il y a trop de filtrage.

Bon sinon je teste avec un nouveau media-gfx/gimp-print  :Smile: 

Merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

Amicalement

Julien

----------

## VisualStation

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

> Pour la fonction recherche j'avais bien cherché mais ... je n'avais pas trouvé car visiblement il y a trop de filtrage.
> 
> Bon sinon je teste avec un nouveau media-gfx/gimp-print 
> 
> Merci pour votre aide 
> ...

 

Modifie les droits sur le fichier ppd  :Smile: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

>  *chipsterjulien wrote:*   Pour la fonction recherche j'avais bien cherché mais ... je n'avais pas trouvé car visiblement il y a trop de filtrage.
> 
> Bon sinon je teste avec un nouveau media-gfx/gimp-print 
> 
> Merci pour votre aide 
> ...

 

Déjà fait et ça ne fonctionne pas  :Wink: 

----------

